

Next Time Your Mom Says Don't Go Out in The Rain, Spray Yourself With This - pmorici
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2013/02/07/171370893/next-time-your-mom-says-don-t-go-out-in-the-rain-spray-yourself-with-this

======
ramsaylanier
This is so rad. I like the idea of coating a boat with this stuff just to see
what happens. Or the old greased watermelon in the pool scenario.

